# Honey Harvest 2010



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Great looking honey! Bet it taste good too.. I would be happy to get 170 lbs. off of 5-6 hives. Extremely dry here, my bees are hauling water to stay cool. Congratulations,


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice display...how do you prepare your jars? Hand wash, dishwasher?

Thanks, Keith


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks. I run them through the dishwasher. I don't know how much is really necessary since I don't think anything can grow in honey anyway. I mostly just sell the honey by word of mouth but I did sell a few jars at a farmers market this year. I just sell it as it is- don't even put on a label.


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

I got several 1lb jars from a friend. I want to reduce them down to 4oz. jars to give to my special customers....hmmm a plumber giving out honey...


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Been there done that :lpf:


----------

